# NBA: boicottati playoff per violenze sugli afroamericani.



## admin (26 Agosto 2020)

Notizia clamorosa dagli Usa. I giocatori NBA oggi hanno deciso di scioperare e di non scendere in campo per i playoff per protestare contro le violenze della Polizia ai danni degli afroamericani. Boicottate tre partite.

Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".

Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.

Anche la MLS appoggia l'NBA e si ferma per razzismo e violenze contro gli afromericani.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2020)

Roba assolutamente politica per tirare la volata a Bidet. In ogni caso, la situazione non è per niente bella.

Sempre NBA, qualche giorno fa c'è stato un episodio di razzismo nei confronti di Doncic, etichettato come "fott... bianco". Nessuno ha detto nulla.

N.B in Usa la Polizia è violenta, da sempre, sia coi neri che coi bianchi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2020)

Assolutamente ridicolo.


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2020)

Mi saltano i Thunder che avrebbero giocato tra una mezz'ora la gara più importante della stagione, imbarazzanti, odiosi, penosi.
Maledetti, il cambiamento quando dovrebbe arrivare? PD


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2020)

Credo non manchi molto ad una guerra neri vs bianchi


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo non manchi molto ad una guerra neri vs bianchi



Ai neri i picconi e ai bianchi colpi di tweet ferocissimi e senza limitazioni!!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

*Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".

Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.*


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".
> 
> Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.*



Eccallà aahhahaah CVD

Non si era capito dove volessero arrivare...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roba assolutamente politica per tirare la volata a Bidet. In ogni caso, la situazione non è per niente bella.
> 
> Sempre NBA, qualche giorno fa c'è stato un episodio di razzismo nei confronti di Doncic, etichettato come "fott... bianco". Nessuno ha detto nulla.
> 
> N.B in Usa la Polizia è violenta, da sempre, sia coi neri che coi bianchi.



Bidet


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa dagli Usa. I giocatori NBA oggi hanno deciso di scioperare e di non scendere in campo per i playoff per protestare contro le violenze della Polizia ai danni degli afroamericani. Boicottate tre partite.
> 
> Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".
> 
> Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.



Ho visto che ha appena cancellato il tweet.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2020)

In pratica votare Trump è l'ultima frontiera tra l'anarchia razziale e un vago tentativo di ordine


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa dagli Usa. I giocatori NBA oggi hanno deciso di scioperare e di non scendere in campo per i playoff per protestare contro le violenze della Polizia ai danni degli afroamericani. Boicottate tre partite.
> 
> Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".
> 
> Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.



Non seguirò mai più l'Nba. Sono ridicoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa dagli Usa. I giocatori NBA oggi hanno deciso di scioperare e di non scendere in campo per i playoff per protestare contro le violenze della Polizia ai danni degli afroamericani. Boicottate tre partite.
> 
> Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".
> 
> Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.



Trump era risalito di diversi punti nei sondaggi, dovevano pur inventarsi qualcosa.
Qualche sparo qua e là, e ci risiamo.


----------



## Goro (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa dagli Usa. I giocatori NBA oggi hanno deciso di scioperare e di non scendere in campo per i playoff per protestare contro le violenze della Polizia ai danni degli afroamericani. Boicottate tre partite.
> 
> Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".
> 
> Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.



Dovrebbero evitare di pensare alla politica, cestisti ricconi e viziati


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa dagli Usa. I giocatori NBA oggi hanno deciso di scioperare e di non scendere in campo per i playoff per protestare contro le violenze della Polizia ai danni degli afroamericani. Boicottate tre partite.
> 
> Lebron James sui social contro Trump:"Fanc... a quest'uomo. Vogliamo un cambiamento. Siamo stufi".
> 
> Sotto il post, pioggia di insulti degli utenti nei confronti del post e del giocatore.



Tutta la mia stima per quel che vale


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

*Anche la MLS appoggia l'NBA e si ferma per razzismo e violenze contro gli afromericani. *


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

Qualche giorno fa, sempre in Usa, un nero ha sparato ad un bambino bianco e lo ha ucciso. Avete letto la notizia (gravissima) sui rotocalchi di regime? Io no...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Agosto 2020)

Che imbarazzo. Comunque son convinto che nel cercare a tutti i costi di far fuori Trump... lo renderanno più forte. Magari vincerà nuovamente.. e sará merito dei blacllivesmetterini, dei twittatori pazzi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche la MLS appoggia l'NBA e si ferma per razzismo e violenze contro gli afromericani. *



in America la polizia fa fuori 1000 persone all'anno, bianchi-neri-messicani-asiatici non importa. Pensiamo che in Italia la polizia ne ha uccise 16 in 10 anni di persone. Il vero problema è l'approccio militaresco delle loro forze dell'ordine e la loro legge sulla legittima difesa che in tanti Stati non prevede la proporzionalità come in Europa. Ma meglio buttare tutto in razzismo no?


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> in America la polizia fa fuori 1000 persone all'anno, bianchi-neri-messicani-asiatici non importa. Pensiamo che in Italia la polizia ne ha uccise 16 in 10 anni di persone. Il vero problema è l'approccio militaresco delle loro forze dell'ordine e la loro legge sulla legittima difesa che in tanti Stati non prevede la proporzionalità come in Europa. Ma meglio buttare tutto in razzismo no?



Come sempre, del resto...

Ma qui c'è un'immensa campagna anti Trump, dietro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tutta la mia stima per quel che vale



Non credevo fossimo messi davvero così male in Italia. Non abbiamo speranze per il futuro


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa, sempre in Usa, un nero ha sparato ad un bambino bianco e lo ha ucciso. Avete letto la notizia (gravissima) sui rotocalchi di regime? Io no...



Il. Bambino era razzista, aveva in mano una bandiera con la svastica e gridava il nome di Trump, il nerosi é solo difeso 

Che poi altro che troll... Sti ********* e chi gli dà retta arriverebbero anche a inventare una roba simile pur di avere ragione


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2020)

Stanno fermando tutto lo sport in America. Ora anche il tennis, rimandate a domani le semifinali del torneo di Cincinnati. 
Sinceramente, dopo aver letto quel che è successo, mi pare che la faccenda del razzismo c'entri ben poco con l'accaduto


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà aahhahaah CVD
> 
> Non si era capito dove volessero arrivare...



L'altro giorno la Cnn ha intervistato la madre di Jacob Blake, quando il giornalista le ha chiesto se volesse dire qualcosa a Trump la risposta non è stata quella si aspettava. E lo si vede dalla faccia che fa il giornalista.







In pratica si è scusata con Trump per aver perso la telefonata presidenziale, ha detto che le proteste sono disgustose e che distruggere e creare disordini in nome di suo figlio è inaccettabile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno la Cnn ha intervistato la madre di Jacob Blake, quando il giornalista le ha chiesto se volesse dire qualcosa a Trump la risposta non è stata quella si aspettava. E lo si vede dalla faccia che fa il giornalista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che sassata nei denti


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

protesta politica.

ma chi sciopera a casa mia non prende paga.

iniziamo a tener giù un po' di stipendio poi scommetto che la questione razzismo scomparirà.


----------



## Devil man (27 Agosto 2020)

Non l'ho mai fatto perchè è una pratica abbastanza lunga e mi devo anche recare all'ambasciata ma mi hanno stufato ho fatto richiesta di voto dall'estero per votare Trump


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Stanno fermando tutto lo sport in America. Ora anche il tennis, rimandate a domani le semifinali del torneo di Cincinnati.
> Sinceramente, dopo aver letto quel che è successo, mi pare che la faccenda del razzismo c'entri ben poco con l'accaduto



Beh, è palese cosa ci sia dietro. Basta leggere il Tweet di Lebron (Poi massacrato dai follower). 

Anche in Usa è in corso un attentato alla democrazia


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, è palese cosa ci sia dietro. Basta leggere il Tweet di Lebron (Poi massacrato dai follower).
> 
> Anche in Usa è in corso un attentato alla democrazia



un po' in tutto il mondo a dire il vero.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> protesta politica.
> 
> ma chi sciopera a casa mia non prende paga.
> 
> iniziamo a tener giù un po' di stipendio poi scommetto che la questione razzismo scomparirà.




Ecco se domani Silver e i proprietari minacciassero di non pagargli più lo stipendio vedi come lor signori giocherebbero pure due partite al giorno.

Che poi visto lo spettacolo penoso cui stiamo assistendo in questi PO non è che ci stiamo perdendo chissà quale spettacolo. 

E visto il crollo di ascolti che da tempo affligge la NBA sono in molti a non gradire lo spettacolo indecente messo in piedi da Silver.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco se domani Silver e i proprietari minacciassero di non pagargli più lo stipendio vedi come lor signori giocherebbero pure due partite al giorno.
> 
> Che poi visto lo spettacolo penoso cui stiamo assistendo in questi PO non è che ci stiamo perdendo chissà quale spettacolo.
> 
> E visto il crollo di ascolti che da tempo affligge la NBA sono in molti a non gradire lo spettacolo indecente messo in piedi da Silver.



seguo pochissimo. non credevo fossero in crisi...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2020)

Io sono sicuro che succeda anche da noi questo tentativo di instillare il razzismohhh convincendo la gente che esistono frange estremiste.

Ma voi siete sicuri che tutti gli episodi di intolleranza, scritte sui muri, svastiche, etc etc, siano originali?

Voi che fareste per convincere la gente? Da che mondo è mondo, per provare teorie indimostrabili, i ricercatori alterano i dati ...


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco se domani Silver e i proprietari minacciassero di non pagargli più lo stipendio vedi come lor signori giocherebbero pure due partite al giorno.
> 
> Che poi visto lo spettacolo penoso cui stiamo assistendo in questi PO non è che ci stiamo perdendo chissà quale spettacolo.
> 
> E visto il crollo di ascolti che da tempo affligge la NBA sono in molti a non gradire lo spettacolo indecente messo in piedi da Silver.


la nba è da anni che aumenta ricavi, il crollo degli ascolti è solo per le tv. il grosso ormai gira su internet.
non sono proprio in crisi


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che succeda anche da noi questo tentativo di instillare il razzismohhh convincendo la gente che esistono frange estremiste.
> 
> Ma voi siete sicuri che tutti gli episodi di intolleranza, scritte sui muri, svastiche, etc etc, siano originali?
> 
> Voi che fareste per convincere la gente? Da che mondo è mondo, per provare teorie indimostrabili, i ricercatori alterano i dati ...



Mai creduto a queste robe. Per me sono autoprodotte.

Non credo possano esistere soggetti che nel 2020 vanno a scrivere "Juden Raus" sui muri delle abitazioni di ebrei. Per me, robe create ad arte.


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Agosto 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> la nba è da anni che aumenta ricavi, il crollo degli ascolti è solo per le tv. il grosso ormai gira su internet.
> non sono proprio in crisi



Infatti. Gran parte dei diritti tv sono stati compensati e superati grazie a nba pass. Gli introiti NBA nel totale sono in continuo aumento


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai creduto a queste robe. Per me sono autoprodotte.
> 
> Non credo possano esistere soggetti che nel 2020 vanno a scrivere "Juden Raus" sui muri delle abitazioni di ebrei. Per me, robe create ad arte.



Esatto, il più stupido degli stratagemmi. Ma ancora funziona.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non credevo fossimo messi davvero così male in Italia. Non abbiamo speranze per il futuro



Pensatela come volete. L'indifferenza è il peggiore dei mali. Criticate. Insultate. Applaudite. Ma non siate indifferenti. 
Il gesto ha tutta la mia stima, anche perché lo hanno saputo far bene, nessuno sapeva nulla, con le tv collegate a 5 minuti dall'inizio hanno interrotto il riscaldamento e sono entrati nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2020)

Se sono indietro in tutto un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensatela come volete. L'indifferenza è il peggiore dei mali. Criticate. Insultate. Applaudite. Ma non siate indifferenti.
> Il gesto ha tutta la mia stima, anche perché lo hanno saputo far bene, nessuno sapeva nulla, con le tv collegate a 5 minuti dall'inizio hanno interrotto il riscaldamento e sono entrati nello spogliatoio.



La platealità ha sempre avuto poco a che fare con l'intelligenza e la sobrietà.

Io rispetto ogni parere, ma sono sempre stato contrario a mischiare sport e politica. Perché questo è. Troppo facile non giocare, suona di ricatto. Prima giochi, poi protesti.

E mi fa sempre senso, per non dire altro, che queste cose arrivino sempre da persone che vivono nella ricchezza, in un mondo dorato, buone solo a fare gesti eclatanti e pronunciare frasi fatte.

Se non gli va bene il mondo com'è, si rimbocchino le maniche e cerchino di cambiarlo, piuttosto che usufruirne egoisticamente, mostrando macchine di lusso, tatuaggi e orologi d'oro.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> la nba è da anni che aumenta ricavi, il crollo degli ascolti è solo per le tv. il grosso ormai gira su internet.
> non sono proprio in crisi



Ciò che dici è corretto.

Però si deve ricordare che a dirigere la baracca, cioè le scelte economiche, sono i diritti tv. Ad esempio gli sponsor pagano molto meno per le trasmissioni in internet. Al prossimo rinnovo dei contratti espn e tnt pagheranno meno e da lì a cascata dovranno abbassarsi anche tutti i prezzi per le trasmissioni in internet, i ricavi dalle sponsorizzazioni, e quelli per gli spot tv, ecc. Non una bella prospettiva. Finora la nba riesce a resistere grazie all’incremento dei fans stranieri, tuttavia questi tifosi son difficilmente fidelizzabili e basta poco per perderli. Come accadde ad esempio coi Bulls di Jordan. Quando si ritirò intere schiere di fans extra USA si dissolsero.

Ad oggi direi che la NFL sta meglio dell NBA. Nonostante si tratti di uno sport esclusivamente americano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco se domani Silver e i proprietari minacciassero di non pagargli più lo stipendio vedi come lor signori giocherebbero pure due partite al giorno.
> 
> Che poi visto lo spettacolo penoso cui stiamo assistendo in questi PO non è che ci stiamo perdendo chissà quale spettacolo.
> 
> E visto il crollo di ascolti che da tempo affligge la NBA sono in molti a non gradire lo spettacolo indecente messo in piedi da Silver.



Non serve, la vicenda Hong Kong di qualche mese fa ha ben illustrato le priorità del signor LeBron e dei suoi colleghi. Attenzione, non sto negando l'esistenza del problema "polizia americana col grilletto facile", ma alla fine questi sportivi "politici" agiscono in base al portafoglio.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La platealità ha sempre avuto poco a che fare con l'intelligenza e la sobrietà.
> 
> Io rispetto ogni parere, ma sono sempre stato contrario a mischiare sport e politica. Perché questo è. Troppo facile non giocare, suona di ricatto. Prima giochi, poi protesti.
> 
> ...





Se scioperano non devono prendere 1€ oppure, fossi nel presidente Usa, annullerei tutti i campionati nazionali con stipendi bloccati ma così sarebbe troppo facile per i furboni, in realtà sono talmente asini che non hanno nemmeno capito che se non giocano non fanno niente, Lebron sta lottando contro il suo stesso mulino a vento ma ha 36 anni e non avrà così tante occasioni di giocare e vincere.
Se si fermano devono fermare tutto, troppo comodo farsi desiderare e poi lanciare messaggi che non c'entrano nulla con lo sport... ma chi pensano di essere? se continuano sulla strada dell'attivismo spiccio post pandemia per loro sarà sempre una ricerca al messaggio perbenista perfetto, cosa non sostenibile per uno sport che con la politica non dovrebbe c'entrare nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensatela come volete. L'indifferenza è il peggiore dei mali. Criticate. Insultate. Applaudite. Ma non siate indifferenti.
> Il gesto ha tutta la mia stima, anche perché lo hanno saputo far bene, nessuno sapeva nulla, con le tv collegate a 5 minuti dall'inizio hanno interrotto il riscaldamento e sono entrati nello spogliatoio.



è vero, io non sopporto l'indifferenza sul fatto che dai rubinetti esce l'acqua e non la coca cola.
per non parlare dell'indifferenza che c'è per gargamella che non riesce mai a prendere i puffi.

sciopererò.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non serve, la vicenda Hong Kong di qualche mese fa ha ben illustrato le priorità del signor LeBron e dei suoi colleghi. Attenzione, non sto negando l'esistenza del problema "polizia americana col grilletto facile", ma alla fine questi sportivi "politici" agiscono in base al portafoglio.



Volevo scriverlo ma l’ho scordato. Il boicottaggio minacciato dalla Cina ha fatto tremare Silver e molte star che temono di perderci vagonate di soldi. Infatti nessuno ha più proferito parola contro la politica cinese. CONIGLI. 

Meglio ragliare hastatotrumpee, tanto i fessi che comprano le canotte in America ci sono sempre. Però se prima erano in diminuzione dopo questa pagliacciata aumenteranno di brutto.

Il terrore che i cinesi blocchino l’NBA è segno appunto che l’NBA in America tira sempre di meno e che quindi essa dipende sempre più dall’estero. Però, piaccia o no, un campionato che è in declino nel paese in cui si svolge non ha molto futuro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Non pensavo ci fosse cosí tanta gente in disaccordo con questo gesto.
Mi chiedo se tale gente abbia visto davvero il video dell'episodio incriminato. Ciò che restituisce il filmato é per certi versi anche peggiore rispetto all'episodio Floyd. Una brutalità assurda che rientra nella definizione di "banalità del male" della quale parlava Hannah Arendt.
Io vorrei tanto derubricare episodi del genere a semplici episodi di violenza poliziesca, ma mi viene difficile. Se anche fosse sarebbe inaccettabile ugualmente.

Per me questo "sciopero" é un atto forte, ma vista la visibilità che ha nel mondo l'NBA, giusto da un punto di vista etico. È chiaro dal punto di vista questi atleti che guadagnano milioni di dollari non ci sia in testa l'idea di ribaltare le logiche del capitalismo mondiale.
Ma almeno a una parte dei temi etici possono dare il loro contributo.

A chi crede, infine, che sia una battaglia politica, io dico che (a parte il messaggio di LeBron probabilmente dettato dalla rabbia) la battaglia è qui sociale, ed é epocale.
Chi protesta oggi, piú che protestare verso il presidente Trump protesta contro le credenze di quelli a cui strizza l'occhio. Il cosiddetto "suprematismo bianco americano". 
Solo chi vive negli Usa secondo me può comprendere quale sia lo stato delle cose. 

Ripeto, sarò in minoranza come spesso accade qui, per me hanno fatto non bene, di piú.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se scioperano non devono prendere 1€ oppure, fossi nel presidente Usa, annullerei tutti i campionati nazionali con stipendi bloccati ma così sarebbe troppo facile per i furboni, in realtà sono talmente asini che non hanno nemmeno capito che se non giocano non fanno niente, Lebron sta lottando contro il suo stesso mulino a vento ma ha 36 anni e non avrà così tante occasioni di giocare e vincere.
> Se si fermano devono fermare tutto, troppo comodo farsi desiderare e poi lanciare messaggi che non c'entrano nulla con lo sport... ma chi pensano di essere? se continuano sulla strada dell'attivismo spiccio post pandemia per loro sarà sempre una ricerca al messaggio perbenista perfetto, cosa non sostenibile per uno sport che con la politica non dovrebbe c'entrare nulla.



Ribalto il tuo ragionamento. Se per caso invece tutti i giocatori fossero d'accordo a rinunciare al proprio compenso, quello darebbe ancor piú forza e legittimità alla loro protesta. Questa verrebbe ancor di piú vista positivamente.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non pensavo ci fosse cosí tanta gente in disaccordo con questo gesto.
> Mi chiedo se tale gente abbia visto davvero il video dell'episodio incriminato. Ciò che restituisce il filmato é per certi versi anche peggiore rispetto all'episodio Floyd. Una brutalità assurda che rientra nella definizione di "banalità del male" della quale parlava Hannah Arendt.
> Io vorrei tanto derubricare episodi del genere a semplici episodi di violenza poliziesca, ma mi viene difficile. Se anche fosse sarebbe inaccettabile ugualmente.
> 
> ...



Sono neri che difendono i neri. Sono solo partigiani razziali.

La solita ipocrisia nascosta dietro gesti superficiali. Impossibile contrariare, perché è una difesa. Ma quando la difesa è sistematica e selettiva, si trasforma in arma con scopi indiretti.

Hanno per caso citato un solo caso di violenza delle forze di polizia verso qualcuno diverso da un afroamericano? Con quale forza e visibilità?


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2020)

Tutto sta prendendo una piega molto molto brutta.


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che succeda anche da noi questo tentativo di instillare il razzismohhh convincendo la gente che esistono frange estremiste.
> 
> Ma voi siete sicuri che tutti gli episodi di intolleranza, scritte sui muri, svastiche, etc etc, siano originali?
> 
> *Voi che fareste per convincere la gente? Da che mondo è mondo, per provare teorie indimostrabili, i ricercatori alterano i dati ...*


Quindi in realtà è Salvini che organizza gli sbarchi dei clandestini? Sarebbe ovviamente un’affermazione assurda, ma secondo il tuo ragionamento... 
La realtà è che razzismo e/o intolleranza-diffidenza verso il “diverso” sono sentimenti antichi come l’Umanità. In Italia, fortunatamente, a parte qualche episodio odioso ma limitato, il problema al momento sembra essere molto marginale. Ciò non toglie che in altre parti del Mondo il problema sia molto serio: si va dai sempre più frequenti atti xenofobi(di “bianchi” contro “neri”, di “neri” contro “bianchi”, tra “neri” e tra “bianchi”) fino ad arrivare ai veri propri genocidi e persecuzioni di minoranze etniche.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non pensavo ci fosse cosí tanta gente in disaccordo con questo gesto.
> Mi chiedo se tale gente abbia visto davvero il video dell'episodio incriminato. Ciò che restituisce il filmato é per certi versi anche peggiore rispetto all'episodio Floyd. Una brutalità assurda che rientra nella definizione di "banalità del male" della quale parlava Hannah Arendt.
> Io vorrei tanto derubricare episodi del genere a semplici episodi di violenza poliziesca, ma mi viene difficile. Se anche fosse sarebbe inaccettabile ugualmente.
> 
> ...



La battaglia è economica, come sempre, il pericolo per l'Nba è Trump e la sua battaglia anticinese che ha intrapreso da tempo, adesso l'Nba si è schierata contro Trump e quindi dalla parte della Cina e dei mln di tifosi che seguono l'Nba, cioè quello che interessa a Lebron e co.
E' probabile che l'Nba prima o poi si staccherà davvero dal suolo americano perché essa come il 60% dell'apparato economico mondiale finiranno per diventare cinesi, questo perché l'azienda Nba avrà bisogno di resistere tra i due fuochi pur cercando di mantenere un'anima americana con il portafoglio tarocco cinese, questo è.
Trump cerca di fare il meglio per gli americani ma non segue una logica ben precisa, è lì che entrano in ballo gli oppositori, gli Usa si svenderanno presto alla Cina perché fa comodo ai ricchi perché il futuro è da quelle parti e perché delle morti di qualche poveraccio non frega niente a nessuno, gli Nbaers non vengono intaccati da tutto questo, non vedono un neretto delinquentello nemmeno attraverso i vetri oscurati dei loro mezzi quando vanno al palazzetto e vengono scortati dalla polizia, vengono intaccati se qualcuno decide di fare la guerra a chi ti idolatra ed è in maggioranza, poi, chiariamoci, i giocatori sono delle vere e proprie aziende, se questa azienda supera la squadra stessa per cui gioca possiamo capire bene che ormai tutto è talmente esploso che non si torna più indietro, un po' come Hamilton su Mercedes, il futuro è davvero l'attivismo spiccio e quando un Lebron scrive un twit tutti lo vanno a vedere, se i Lakers ne scrivono uno beh avrà meno rilevanza di quanto scritto dal giocatore.
Capite che i boicottaggi non servono a nulla? il futuro dell'Nba sarà cinese, il futuro mondiale sarà cinese, già lo è ora, basti vedere quanto successo con la pandemia, loro ne sono usciti subito mentre gli altri paesi giganteschi hanno ancora cifre assude dopo 5 mesi di fake news, poi questa rivolta Nba, poi i missili lanciati in mare come avvertimento, qui molto presto scoppierà l'ennesima guerra per il predominio mondiale e lì succederà questo, i ricchi a guardare rinchiusi chissà dove e i poveracci a fare la scorta in fila indiana al supermercato, cosa che bene o male è già successa ovunque, come un antipasto, ripeto, presto la Cina manovrerà le nostre vite più di quanto non abbia già fatto dopo la creazione del coronafake, loro ne usciranno comunque noi avremo ripercussioni, in Usa si faranno la guerra per difendere il portafogli e il mondo andrà avanti nell'incertezza e nella devastazione dell'ambiente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2020)

In attesa spasmodica dell'hashtag di supporto di Gazzosa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non pensavo ci fosse cosí tanta gente in disaccordo con questo gesto.
> Mi chiedo se tale gente abbia visto davvero il video dell'episodio incriminato. Ciò che restituisce il filmato é per certi versi anche peggiore rispetto all'episodio Floyd. Una brutalità assurda che rientra nella definizione di "banalità del male" della quale parlava Hannah Arendt.
> Io vorrei tanto derubricare episodi del genere a semplici episodi di violenza poliziesca, ma mi viene difficile. Se anche fosse sarebbe inaccettabile ugualmente.
> 
> ...



Bel discorso ma inconcludente come dici tu stesso. 

Non esiste antirazzismo senza anticapitalismo. 
Quello dei poliziotti americani è classismo, se sei povero puoi morire, qualunque colore di pelle tu abbia e ci sono fior fior di dati a dimostrarlo.

E la soluzione a Trump(che disprezzo ma che almeno agisce come una scheggia impazzita e non risponde a nessuno sfuggendo anche ad alcune logiche capitalistiche paradossalmente ) sarebbe Biden? Che ha nominato come sua vice presidente una che ha sempre favoreggiato le repressioni degli sbirri? Una che fino a due anni fa si definiva bianca piuttosto che nera?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non pensavo ci fosse cosí tanta gente in disaccordo con questo gesto.
> Mi chiedo se tale gente abbia visto davvero il video dell'episodio incriminato. Ciò che restituisce il filmato é per certi versi anche peggiore rispetto all'episodio Floyd. Una brutalità assurda che rientra nella definizione di "banalità del male" della quale parlava Hannah Arendt.
> Io vorrei tanto derubricare episodi del genere a semplici episodi di violenza poliziesca, ma mi viene difficile. Se anche fosse sarebbe inaccettabile ugualmente.
> 
> ...



Provo ad abbozzare una risposta, ma non voglio farmi portavoce di altri utenti. Secondo me, la critica che viene rivolta a queste iniziative è dovuta principalmente al fatto che si voglia far passare un messaggio ben preciso che, però, rappresenta una distorsione della realtà: negli Stati Uniti non è in atto nessuna campagna contro i neri. Fermo restando che non abbiamo dati ufficiali, e di conseguenza certi, sugli omicidi commessi dalla polizia, nel 2019 il 40 % delle persone uccise dai poliziotti americani era bianco, il 15 % nero e il 10 % ispanico: non ho ancora visto slogan con impresso "brown lives matter". Sembra inoltre che questo messaggio sia avvallato anche dagli organi preposti alla divulgazione di informazioni: da uno studio condotto dall'FBI risulta che nel 2018 il 53 % degli omicidi negli USA sia stato compiuto da afroamericani, che pure rappresentano solo il 12 % della popolazione. Non mi pare che certi dati vengano esibiti per dare una panoramica globale di quel che sta accadendo al di là dell'Atlantico. L'impressione che se ne riceve è che si debba proseguire con una strada ben tracciata, senza che siano deviazioni da quanto prestabilito. Come diceva anche [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], qualche tempo fa è stato commesso un brutale omicidio a sangue freddo da parte di un ragazzo di colore ai danni di un bambino bianco di 5 anni, la cui colpa era unicamente quella di essere "diversamente nero". 
Ecco, dal mio punto di vista è sbagliato far passare l'idea secondo cui solo gli afroamericani siano oggetto di violenza. Questo è quel che penso: non ho alcuna pretesa di essere dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi in realtà è Salvini che organizza gli sbarchi dei clandestini? Sarebbe ovviamente un’affermazione asssurda, ma secondo il tuo ragionamento potrebbe essere, eh.
> La realtà è che razzismo e/o intolleranza-diffidenza verso il “diverso” sono sentimenti antichi come l’Umanità. In Italia, fortunatamente, a parte qualche episodio odioso ma limitato, il problema al momento sembra essere molto marginale. Ciò non toglie che in altre parti del Mondo il problema sia molto serio: si va dai sempre più frequenti atti xenofobi(di “bianchi” contro “neri”, di “neri” contro “bianchi”, tra “neri” e tra “bianchi”) fino ad arrivare ai veri propri genocidi e persecuzioni di minoranze etniche.



Numero 1. Salvini non mi sembra che abbia bisogno di organizzare gli sbarchi. Ci pensano le ONG della Carola International Corporation, Inc.

Numero 2. Non credo che chi arriva vota Lega. Fammi sapere.

Numero 3. Allora tu sei in realtà per Salvini, attaccandolo continuamente e facendolo passare per vittima. Anche qui fammi sapere.

'Sta roba del razzismo risale al Pleistocene ed ha stufato. Per il resto del tuo commento posso essere d'accordo, anche se andrebbe definito meglio. Adesso non ho tempo, e mi hai stufato pure tu, sei troppo prevedibile.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono neri che difendono i neri. Sono solo partigiani razziali.
> 
> La solita ipocrisia nascosta dietro gesti superficiali. Impossibile contrariare, perché è una difesa. Ma quando la difesa è sistematica e selettiva, si trasforma in arma con scopi indiretti.
> 
> Hanno per caso citato un solo caso di violenza delle forze di polizia verso qualcuno diverso da un afroamericano? Con quale forza e visibilità?



Le minoranze da che mondo è mondo, sono minoranze. Evidentemente se i neri difendono i neri significa che nessun altro li difende.
Se te pensi che tutti i neri vogliano instaurare una guerra contro i bianchi ti sbagli. Forse qualcuno nelle frange estreme. Perlopiú vogliono diritti. Riconoscimenti. 

Tanto é vero che tantissimi bianchi in questo momento mentre noi dialoghiamo stanno partecipando alla protesta a fianco dei neri. E per me é giusto cosí.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2020)

Sembra che ora hanno fermato tutto lo sport di squadra USA... gli USA stanno facendo una brutta fine a livello sociale.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Le minoranze da che mondo è mondo, sono minoranze. Evidentemente se i neri difendono i neri significa che nessun altro li difende.
> Se te pensi che tutti i neri vogliano instaurare una guerra contro i bianchi ti sbagli. Forse qualcuno nelle frange estreme. Perlopiú vogliono diritti. Riconoscimenti.
> 
> Tanto é vero che tantissimi bianchi in questo momento mentre noi dialoghiamo stanno partecipando alla protesta a fianco dei neri. E per me é giusto cosí.



Perdonami, ma dire che sono una minoranza mi sembra forzato.

Io apprezzo la tua posizione, perché sono in grado di capire che lo fai fondamentalmente per uno scopo di pace. E tanta altra gente ha i tuoi stessi ideali, da cui la partecipazione anche dei bianchi. Ma purtroppo stiamo assistendo a qualcosa che va aldilà della pura predicazione contro la violenza.

Spero di sbagliarmi, ma tutto sembra andare verso una deriva che amplifica le differenze invece che conciliarle. E questo viene fatto dalla parte che sembra il bersaglio. Il tema non deve essere l'uomo necessariamente bianco che spara al nero, il tema deve essere la violenza gratuita nei confronti di tutti, quando succede a chiunque.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non pensavo ci fosse cosí tanta gente in disaccordo con questo gesto.
> Mi chiedo se tale gente abbia visto davvero il video dell'episodio incriminato.



Ma figurati.

Trump!
Ricchi!
Elezioni!
Ehhh... Gli ebrei in italia!

Questo esce fuori dalla testa della gente quando si legge di un tema simile.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sembra che ora hanno fermato tutto lo sport di squadra USA... gli USA stanno facendo una brutta fine a livello sociale.



E non lo capiscono, se fermi lo sport fermi il paese con l'unico risultato che peggiori solamente le cose.
Sono ridicoli, [MENTION=2671]Freddiedevil[/MENTION] aspetto in trepidante attesa l'imminente annuncio riguardante lo stop degli stipendi a data da destinarsi da parte dei giocatori Nba in accordo con la Lega e le società d'appartenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa, sempre in Usa, un nero ha sparato ad un bambino bianco e lo ha ucciso. Avete letto la notizia (gravissima) sui rotocalchi di regime? Io no...



Figurati se la gente si informa minimamente al di là dei soliti megafoni.
Resterebbe sconvolta dalla quantità di neri che hanno esultato.


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2020)

In America hanno un problema serio con le forze dell’ordine (così come lo abbiamo noi ma in senso diametralmente opposto). Il gesto dei giocatori è forte, vediamo se sono disposti a perdere anche i loro lauti compensi


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma dire che sono una minoranza mi sembra forzato.
> 
> Io apprezzo la tua posizione, perché sono in grado di capire che lo fai fondamentalmente per uno scopo di pace. E tanta altra gente ha i tuoi stessi ideali, da cui la partecipazione anche dei bianchi. Ma purtroppo stiamo assistendo a qualcosa che va aldilà della pura predicazione contro la violenza.
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi, ma tutto sembra andare verso una deriva che amplifica le differenze invece che conciliarle. E questo viene fatto dalla parte che sembra il bersaglio. Il tema non deve essere l'uomo necessariamente bianco che spara al nero, il tema deve essere la violenza gratuita nei confronti di tutti, quando succede a chiunque.



Questo è il punto solo che molti non capiscono che è molto semplice aizzare i neri perché i neri odiano essere neri in una società occidentale, i ricchi odiano i neri, li usano, i neri ricchi odiano i neri poveri e si comportano da bianchi, la polizia non odia i neri ma inconsciamente, quando agisce, attraverso alcune azioni può passare per l'esecutore di turno quando in realtà non c'entra nulla ed è semplicemente vittima di una società fallita e fintoperbenista.
Qui in Italia disprezziamo gli sbarchi ma ce li cucchiamo perché a qualcuno fanno comodo, da una parte e dall'altra, tutto il mondo è paese, questione di manipolazione spiccia del pensiero comune, cioè l'arma più potente al mondo, si possono usare pandemie, xenocidi, femminicidi ecc, tutto va bene nel calderone, l'importante è il ricavo che ha chi investe per fare in modo che la società affondi un pochino di più ogni giorno che passa.
Il povero ci perde e il ricco ci guadagna, il povero soffre la pandemia e il ricco è in quarantena con dist. sociale da sempre, questa è la società oggi, interessi su interessi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bel discorso ma inconcludente come dici tu stesso.
> 
> Non esiste antirazzismo senza anticapitalismo.
> Quello dei poliziotti americani è classismo, se sei povero puoi morire, qualunque colore di pelle tu abbia e ci sono fior fior di dati a dimostrarlo.
> ...





ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Provo ad abbozzare una risposta, ma non voglio farmi portavoce di altri utenti. Secondo me, la critica che viene rivolta a queste iniziative è dovuta principalmente al fatto che si voglia far passare un messaggio ben preciso che, però, rappresenta una distorsione della realtà: negli Stati Uniti non è in atto nessuna campagna contro i neri. Fermo restando che non abbiamo dati ufficiali, e di conseguenza certi, sugli omicidi commessi dalla polizia, nel 2019 il 40 % delle persone uccise dai poliziotti americani era bianco, il 15 % nero e il 10 % ispanico: non ho ancora visto slogan con impresso "brown lives matter". Sembra inoltre che questo messaggio sia avvallato anche dagli organi preposti alla divulgazione di informazioni: da uno studio condotto dall'FBI risulta che nel 2018 il 53 % degli omicidi negli USA sia stato compiuto da afroamericani, che pure rappresentano solo il 12 % della popolazione. Non mi pare che certi dati vengano esibiti per dare una panoramica globale di quel che sta accadendo al di là dell'Atlantico. L'impressione che se ne riceve è che si debba proseguire con una strada ben tracciata, senza che siano deviazioni da quanto prestabilito. Come diceva anche [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], qualche tempo fa è stato commesso un brutale omicidio a sangue freddo da parte di un ragazzo di colore ai danni di un bambino bianco di 5 anni, la cui colpa era unicamente quella di essere "diversamente nero".
> Ecco, dal mio punto di vista è sbagliato far passare l'idea secondo cui solo gli afroamericani siano oggetto di violenza. Questo è quel che penso: non ho alcuna pretesa di essere dalla parte della ragione.



Proverò a rispondere a entrambi. 

Il problema dell'anticapitalismo era da me citato soltanto nei termini della legittimità della protesta, tanto é vero che ho anche espresso l'idea che se i giocatori NBA rinunciassero al loro compenso questo darebbe maggior forza alla loro protesta. Poi, per il resto, non sono d'accordo sul fatto che tali episodi avvengano nella misura in cui ci si trova di fronte a gente povera: semplicemente non é cosí.
È chiaro che la povertà può essere considerata come un fattore in piú che spinge alla criminalità, ma le violenze razziali sono e restano una realtà. Se avete voglia e tempo leggete "Espulsioni" di Saskia Sassen, in particolare il pezzo del saggio in cui si parla delle carceri americane, che dimostra l'incongruenza del sistema in toto. I dati che citate sono in proporzione alla popolazione che vi ricordo é di maggioranza bianca, per cui risulta fisiologico il fatto che é la maggioranza dei bianchi ad esser fermati. 
Vorrei evitare di rispondere sulla questione Trump/Biden che mi sembra fuori contesto. Sappi solo [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] che considero la vittoria di Biden alle primarie non solo un'occasione mancata dal mondo intero, ma un evento che purtroppo porterà conseguenze negative. 

Sul resto, io penso che quando sorge un movimento del genere non si vuole dimostrare che SOLO una parte sociale subisce violenze e intolleranze. È una delle debolezze a mio avviso dello slogan "Black Lives Matter".
È vero che negli Usa ci sono tante minoranze, infatti ritengo che sarebbe stato piú opportuno far sorgere un movimento che le abbracciasse tutte. Il punto é che molto spesso questi movimenti partono in maniera spontanea e dal basso. 
C'è da dire inoltre però che storicamente, fin dalla metà dell'800, con la nascita dei movimenti suprematisti e con la questione del riconoscimento dei diritti (come il voto), le vere tensioni sociali si sono avute con i neri.
È il retaggio maggiore e una questione culturale. I neri, come etnia si sono sempre dimostrati poco malleabili e piú tumultuosi nella storia, e al contempo per tutto il 900 sono stati i piú perseguitati, quindi si é creata una sorta di reciproca diffidenza fra una cultura e l'altra. Da una parte questo ha generato anche dei movimenti minoritari di suprematisti neri, ma soprattutto ha creato questa storica tensione.
Quest'ultima, almeno io la vedo cosí, é venuta poi ad acuirsi negli ultimi tempi a causa del crescente e malcelato disprezzo della parte repubblicana rappresentata da Trump verso le minoranze e in particolare verso i neri.
Il clima si é agitato ulteriormente fino a sfociare nelle proteste in seguito ai famigerati episodi. 

Ecco, secondo me per queste ragioni si é assistito a questa protesta cosí vivace da parte dei neri. Se ragioniamo da un punto di vista puramente storico, almeno. 
Poi se volete un parere io sono sempre contro le proteste violente, ma è assurdo dire che non ci sia un problema. Anche per questa ragione sostengo la protesta dei giocatori NBA, i quali semplicemente non son voluti scendere in campo, ricordiamolo. Perché da come sembra pare che si siano messi a dar fuoco alla bolla di Orlando.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco se domani Silver e i proprietari minacciassero di non pagargli più lo stipendio vedi come lor signori giocherebbero pure due partite al giorno.
> 
> Che poi visto lo spettacolo penoso cui stiamo assistendo in questi PO non è che ci stiamo perdendo chissà quale spettacolo.
> 
> E visto il crollo di ascolti che da tempo affligge la NBA sono in molti a non gradire lo spettacolo indecente messo in piedi da Silver.



Ho saputo che non difendono più, dopo le ultime regole pro-attaccanti; ormai gli allenatori dicono ai giocatori di non difendere per riposarsi e attaccare meglio. 
Per me è uno sport che può anche estinguersi, non lo seguo da quando ha abbandonato Larry Bird.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E non lo capiscono, se fermi lo sport fermi il paese con l'unico risultato che peggiori solamente le cose.
> Sono ridicoli, [MENTION=2671]Freddiedevil[/MENTION] aspetto in trepidante attesa l'imminente annuncio riguardante lo stop degli stipendi a data da destinarsi da parte dei giocatori Nba in accordo con la Lega e le società d'appartenza.



Guarda che su questo mi sono espresso, e l'ho ribadito anche nell'ultimo post che ho scritto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Quindi in realtà è Salvini che organizza gli sbarchi dei clandestini? Sarebbe ovviamente un’affermazione assurda, ma secondo il tuo ragionamento*...
> La realtà è che razzismo e/o intolleranza-diffidenza verso il “diverso” sono sentimenti antichi come l’Umanità. In Italia, fortunatamente, a parte qualche episodio odioso ma limitato, il problema al momento sembra essere molto marginale. Ciò non toglie che in altre parti del Mondo il problema sia molto serio: si va dai sempre più frequenti atti xenofobi(di “bianchi” contro “neri”, di “neri” contro “bianchi”, tra “neri” e tra “bianchi”) fino ad arrivare ai veri propri genocidi e persecuzioni di minoranze etniche.



pensi che sia così assurdo? anche nel film "machete" usano questa tecnica per fomentare l'odio razziale, figurati se non ci han pensato nella realtà.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma dire che sono una minoranza mi sembra forzato.
> 
> Io apprezzo la tua posizione, perché sono in grado di capire che lo fai fondamentalmente per uno scopo di pace. E tanta altra gente ha i tuoi stessi ideali, da cui la partecipazione anche dei bianchi. Ma purtroppo stiamo assistendo a qualcosa che va aldilà della pura predicazione contro la violenza.
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi, ma tutto sembra andare verso una deriva che amplifica le differenze invece che conciliarle. E questo viene fatto dalla parte che sembra il bersaglio. Il tema non deve essere l'uomo necessariamente bianco che spara al nero, il tema deve essere la violenza gratuita nei confronti di tutti, quando succede a chiunque.



Nono, sono una minoranza. Non a livello culturale perché la maggior parte nati e cresciuti negli USA, ma sono una minoranza etnica.
Comunque mi sono espresso piú nel tentativo di fare un'analisi piuttosto che difendere il movimento, che reputo in taluni casi non difendibile, sia chiaro, quando si esprime in maniera violenta. 

Le differenze, io credo, ci siano, e il movimento ha l'obiettivo inverso, quello di cercare di creare un modello piú egualitario negli US. 

A differenza di molti altri, in questo caso, non cito i dati, perché ritengo siano malleabili e portatori di diverse interpretazioni. 

Son d'accordo con te quando dici che la violenza deve essere il tema, ma aggiungo che, se sistematica, questa va combattuta col doppio del vigore.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2020)

[MENTION=2671]Freddiedevil[/MENTION]

Per me omettere il classismo quando si parla di sbirri che ammazzano è da gente che crede negli unicorni e nelle nuvolette rosa. 
Vorrei proprio vederlo lo sbirro americano che ammazza il nigga che fattura 1 milione di dollari l'anno.. Maddai.. 
E questo vale in tutti i paesi non solo negli U.S.A., ignorare che vengano uccise persone di tutte le etnie è folle,oltre che stupido. Il problema non è il razzismo ma il classismo che proviene dal capitalismo. 
Potremmo parlare di razzismo se venissero effettivamente ammazzate persone di ogni estrazione sociale.
Ma se vieni ammazzato perché paghi con una banconota falsa al supermercato o perché dormi su una panchina perché sei senzatetto, il razzismo non centra una beneamata min*hia.

I giocatori NBA hanno dimostrato poco tempo fa che che se gli tocchi il portafogli stanno muti e in silenzio. Facile protestare e rinunciare a giocare continuando a prendere decine di milioni di dollari. Vai a chiedere ad un operaio di smettere di lavorare per protestare..Questa è una protesta lobbistica e politica per spingere Biden. E lo dico da ammiratore sportivo di LeBron. Ma mi pare chiaro che lui come the Rock stiano preparando il terreno per candidarsi in futuro coi democratici.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Guarda che su questo mi sono espresso, e l'ho ribadito anche nell'ultimo post che ho scritto.



Appunto, nun è succezzo ancora, ma se non succede si smonta tutto il discorso che hai fatto.
Fattene una ragione, non vedrai mai Lebron sparato in bocca in mezzo alla strada e io non capisco come si possa concepire un Lebron come portavoce di un qualcosa che non appartiene al suo modo dorato, fate parlare la gente di strada, fate parlare qualche bianco a caso in difesa dei delitti che gli afroamericani commettono, in gran maggioranza, nei confronti di bianchi o meno pur essendo solamente un 12% della popolazione.
Avrebbe avuto più senso se avessero fatto una lotta alla violenza afroamericana innescata da messaggi fintoperbenisti, per il resto basta guardare le carceri, i numeri, altro che Nba lanciatrice di messaggi. Sai perché non lo fanno? perché quelli che hanno la pellazza che odiano non sono i bianchi quindi a nessuno frega niente.
Comunque si attendono eventuali news dal mondo dorato Nba, immagino verranno bloccati gli stipendi, la stagione fino a data da destinarsi, in quel caso andrò a comprare un borsalino così potrò abbassarmelo e portare rispetto al superiore e civilissimo mondo Nba.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2020)

la cosa surreale è che questi giocatori credono di essere degli opinion leaders,per cui la loro parola influenzerebbe l'andamento di un fenomeno.
non so chi possa mai fare un gesto o meno in base al tweet di uno sportivo,forse qualche adolescente sui social ma in questo caso non possono votare.
dunque nella loro logica non bisogna studiare una materia,basta essere più o meno famosi e avere un palcoscenico per dire agli altri cosa fare

Lebron James veramente dimostra di essere pessimo come appoggio politico
ricordiamo tutti che salì sul palco in Ohio,stato importante nelle elezioni federali,per supportare i Clinton ma i suoi concittadini votarono Trump.
attenzione che all'epoca era l'idolo giocando per Cleveland,quindi non basta neanche essere la persona più popolare per convincere gli altri.
dopo questa esperienza avrebbe dovuto smettere con queste azioni,come Jordan che si guardava bene dall'esporsi a suo tempo.


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Numero 1. Salvini non mi sembra che abbia bisogno di organizzare gli sbarchi. Ci pensano le ONG della Carola International Corporation, Inc.
> 
> Numero 2. Non credo che chi arriva vota Lega. Fammi sapere.
> 
> Numero 3. Allora tu sei in realtà per Salvini, attaccandolo continuamente e facendolo passare per vittima. Anche qui fammi sapere.


Beh, se non sbaglio qualche voto lo tira su con la storia degli sbarchi. 
A ogni modo, era solo un modo per farti capire che, ragionando come hai fatto tu nel post citato, si può sostenere qualunque cosa. Che va bene, per carità. Però un minimo di aderenza alla realtà non guasta: è inverosimile pensare che Salvini organizzi sbarchi in accordo con Carola, così come è inverosimile pensare che in un Paese di 60milioni di persone non ci siano persone responsabili di atti di intolleranza che tu definisci “originali”. (basta solo guardare la curva della Lazio per trovarne qualche migliaio...).

Ps: forse mi confondi con altri, non mi risulta di aver attaccato continuamente Salvini, se non nella sua qualità di membro della classe politica italiana degli ultimi decenni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Appunto, nun è succezzo ancora, ma se non succede si smonta tutto il discorso che hai fatto.
> Fattene una ragione, non vedrai mai Lebron sparato in bocca in mezzo alla strada e io non capisco come si possa concepire un Lebron come portavoce di un qualcosa che non appartiene al suo modo dorato, fate parlare la gente di strada, fate parlare qualche bianco a caso in difesa dei delitti che gli afroamericani commettono, in gran maggioranza, nei confronti di bianchi o meno pur essendo solamente un 12% della popolazione.
> Avrebbe avuto più senso se avessero fatto una lotta alla violenza afroamericana innescata da messaggi fintoperbenisti, per il resto basta guardare le carceri, i numeri, altro che Nba lanciatrice di messaggi. Sai perché non lo fanno? perché quelli che hanno la pellazza che odiano non sono i bianchi quindi a nessuno frega niente.
> Comunque si attendono eventuali news dal mondo dorato Nba, immagino verranno bloccati gli stipendi, la stagione fino a data da destinarsi, in quel caso andrò a comprare un borsalino così potrò abbassarmelo e portare rispetto al superiore e civilissimo mondo Nba.



QUOTE=DMZtheRockBear;2118429][MENTION=2671]Freddiedevil[/MENTION]

me omettere il classismo quando si parla di sbirri che ammazzano è da gente che crede negli unicorni e nelle nuvolette rosa. 
Vorrei proprio vederlo lo sbirro americano che ammazza il nigga che fattura 1 milione di dollari l'anno.. Maddai.. 
E questo vale in tutti i paesi non solo negli U.S.A., ignorare che vengano uccise persone di tutte le etnie è folle,oltre che stupido. Il problema non è il razzismo ma il classismo che proviene dal capitalismo. 
Potremmo parlare di razzismo se venissero effettivamente ammazzate persone di ogni estrazione sociale.
Ma se vieni ammazzato perché paghi con una banconota falsa al supermercato o perché dormi su una panchina perché sei senzatetto, il razzismo non centra una beneamata min*hia[/QUOTE]

Ma io non ho mica detto che ci muoiono anche neri ricchi . 
Queste situazioni avvengono infatti perlopiú o negli US rurali del sud, o nei quartieri semighetto delle grandi città dove la convivenza fra diversi tessuti sociali é complessa.
Semmai siete voi che pensate che il problema razzismo non esista. 

Farne una questione di appartenenza ad un ceto sociale non é del tutto sbagliata per alcuni versi, ma non è esclusivamente quello. 

Poi, ritengo, che la decisione eventuale sul taglio dei compensi verrà discussa in secondo luogo, e credo che non sarà esclusivamente una decisione dei giocatori. Ma a me sinceramente cambia poco. 
L'atto dimostrativo, la protesta pacifica che stanno portando avanti é già di per sé un gesto che ritengo apprezzabile, anche se rapportato alle proteste violente che ahimè sono sorte dal basso.
Se si decurteranno anche gli stipendi per ste partite che comunque per ora hanno solo posticipato, ancora meglio. Ma già va bene cosí. Che il mondo intero parli del loro gesto.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> QUOTE=DMZtheRockBear;2118429][MENTION=2671]Freddiedevil[/MENTION]
> 
> me omettere il classismo quando si parla di sbirri che ammazzano è da gente che crede negli unicorni e nelle nuvolette rosa.
> Vorrei proprio vederlo lo sbirro americano che ammazza il nigga che fattura 1 milione di dollari l'anno.. Maddai..
> ...



Ma io non ho mica detto che ci muoiono anche neri ricchi . 
Queste situazioni avvengono infatti perlopiú o negli US rurali del sud, o nei quartieri semighetto delle grandi città dove la convivenza fra diversi tessuti sociali é complessa.
Semmai siete voi che pensate che il problema razzismo non esista. 

Farne una questione di appartenenza ad un ceto sociale non é del tutto sbagliata per alcuni versi, ma non è esclusivamente quello. 

Poi, ritengo, che la decisione eventuale sul taglio dei compensi verrà discussa in secondo luogo, e credo che non sarà esclusivamente una decisione dei giocatori. Ma a me sinceramente cambia poco. 
L'atto dimostrativo, la protesta pacifica che stanno portando avanti é già di per sé un gesto che ritengo apprezzabile, anche se rapportato alle proteste violente che ahimè sono sorte dal basso.
Se si decurteranno anche gli stipendi per ste partite che comunque per ora hanno solo posticipato, ancora meglio. Ma già va bene cosí. Che il mondo intero parli del loro gesto.[/QUOTE]


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Figurati se la gente si informa minimamente al di là dei soliti megafoni.
> Resterebbe sconvolta dalla quantità di neri che hanno esultato.



Che schifo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho saputo che non difendono più, dopo le ultime regole pro-attaccanti; ormai gli allenatori dicono ai giocatori di non difendere per riposarsi e attaccare meglio.
> Per me è uno sport che può anche estinguersi, non lo seguo da quando ha abbandonato Larry Bird.



Parlare di quello che si conosce sarebbe meglio.

Io guardo oltre 200 partite NBA all'anno e la seguo da 40 anni.

Se permetti ti dico che quanto hai scritto è una boiata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Proverò a rispondere a entrambi.
> 
> Il problema dell'anticapitalismo era da me citato soltanto nei termini della legittimità della protesta, tanto é vero che ho anche espresso l'idea che se i giocatori NBA rinunciassero al loro compenso questo darebbe maggior forza alla loro protesta. Poi, per il resto, non sono d'accordo sul fatto che tali episodi avvengano nella misura in cui ci si trova di fronte a gente povera: semplicemente non é cosí.
> È chiaro che la povertà può essere considerata come un fattore in piú che spinge alla criminalità, ma le violenze razziali sono e restano una realtà. Se avete voglia e tempo leggete "Espulsioni" di Saskia Sassen, in particolare il pezzo del saggio in cui si parla delle carceri americane, che dimostra l'incongruenza del sistema in toto. I dati che citate sono in proporzione alla popolazione che vi ricordo é di maggioranza bianca, per cui risulta fisiologico il fatto che é la maggioranza dei bianchi ad esser fermati.
> ...



Bravo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho mica detto che ci muoiono anche neri ricchi .
> Queste situazioni avvengono infatti perlopiú o negli US rurali del sud, o nei quartieri semighetto delle grandi città dove la convivenza fra diversi tessuti sociali é complessa.
> Semmai siete voi che pensate che il problema razzismo non esista.
> 
> ...



Ok ma la discrezionalità non è il colore della pelle come invece vuoi affermare tu. E basta vedere che vengono uccisi anche asiatici(non nomino nemmeno bianchi e ispanici perché sono scontati) e in proporzione (visto che le hai nominate prima) i neri comunque non sono i più ammazzati. 
Lo sbirro violento X non vede il nero che delinque e lo ammazza, può succedere perché ti trovi lo sbirro violento affiliato al KKK ma non è questa la prassi e invece il messaggio che si vuole mandare è che i neri vengono uccisi perché neri, quando semplicemente, non è così(nel 99% dei casi) 

Vieni ucciso perché povero, stop. Il colore della pelle nella mente dello sbirro x(non affiliato al KKK) viene dopo, stanne certo.

Vedremo se verranno decurtati gli stipendi. Io non ci credo. E anche per una sola partita boicottata(di playoff) andrebbero decurtati, perché dovevano offrire un servizio e si sono rifiutati. Un impiegato o un operaio che prendono 2000 dollari al mese questo privilegio non lo hanno, e già qui, altro che ammirazione,mi fanno solo più schifo personaggi del genere. Troppo facile protestare col culo degli altri, degli ultimi della scala sociale.

Rinunciassero al 90% dei loro lauti stipendi, poi crederei davvero alle loro proteste e alla causa razziale.

Questa è solo una protesta politica e lobbistica per spingere Biden(Biden per dio manco fosse Sanders!) e io di fronte a tanta ipocrisia non potrò mai vederci nulla di buono, figuriamoci appoggiare o ammirare chi si presta a queste farse.

Ma poi dovrei credere a un movimento ormai è stato svenduto ai peggiori interessi? Ma la pubblicità dei diari "be you" con la copertina black lives matter? Ma davvero stiamo a fare? E io mi dovrei fidare di queste persone? Ma per piacere. 

Non esiste antirazzismo senza anticapitalismo
Non esiste ambientalismo senza anticapitalismo


Non me lo toglierà mai nessuno dalla testa.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Proverò a rispondere a entrambi.
> 
> Il problema dell'anticapitalismo era da me citato soltanto nei termini della legittimità della protesta, tanto é vero che ho anche espresso l'idea che se i giocatori NBA rinunciassero al loro compenso questo darebbe maggior forza alla loro protesta. Poi, per il resto, non sono d'accordo sul fatto che tali episodi avvengano nella misura in cui ci si trova di fronte a gente povera: semplicemente non é cosí.
> È chiaro che la povertà può essere considerata come un fattore in piú che spinge alla criminalità, ma le violenze razziali sono e restano una realtà. Se avete voglia e tempo leggete "Espulsioni" di Saskia Sassen, in particolare il pezzo del saggio in cui si parla delle carceri americane, che dimostra l'incongruenza del sistema in toto. I dati che citate sono in proporzione alla popolazione che vi ricordo é di maggioranza bianca, per cui risulta fisiologico il fatto che é la maggioranza dei bianchi ad esser fermati.
> ...



Apprezzo molto il tuo sforzo di voler argomentare sempre il tuo punto di vista e concordo quando dici di non voler entrare nel merito della discussione Biden/Trump. Ho evidenziato alcuni passi della risposta su cui preferirei soffermarmi:
1) quanto dici in relazione alla parzialità dei dati è vero: abbiamo un 40 % di bianchi assassinati, dunque una percentuale piuttosto elevata che deve però tener conto della totalità della popolazione. È altrettanto vero - o, almeno, è quello che emerge dai dati che ho visto: non essendo un lavoro di prima mano, non posso essere certo della loro bontà - che il 53 % degli omicidi commessi negli USA due anni fa sono addebitabili agli afroamericani, che costituiscono solo il 12 % degli Statunitensi: può essere che ciò dipenda da quello che dici tu, ovvero che i neri sono i più riottosi nel volersi integrare pienamente in altre società? La mia conoscenza della storia americana del XX secolo è piuttosto scolastica, quindi non ho gli strumenti per dare una risposta soddisfacente;
2) sono perfettamente d'accordo quando affermi che la debolezza intrinseca dello slogan BLM risieda proprio nell'incapacità di volgersi alla totalità delle persone. Non saprei, però, se questi movimenti siano così spontanei; meglio, forse in origine si creano davvero per un moto genuino da parte delle persone, ma finiscono sempre per essere sfruttati da chi ha interesse. La cosa che più mi preoccupa è che in molte occasioni sia davvero difficile potersi esprimere liberamente sul BLM senza essere accusati di razzismo, concetto fin troppo abusato: credo che quando ci sia buonsenso e un ragionamento, non necessariamente corretto, alle spalle della discussione, si possa sempre addivenire a scambi proficui di vedute. Nel caso del movimento in questione, pare che alcuni degli adepti non abbiano né buonsenso né capacità di dare sostanza alle loro idee, finendo sempre per accusare di razzismo la parte opposta - che, va detto, cade spesso in polemiche sterili. 
3) Parlo da europeo che non ha esperienza diretta della società americana e che deve quindi basarsi su dati che ricavo da internet. La sensazione che ho è che anche gli Ispanici siano spesso soggetti a discriminazioni, però non ho mai sentito qualcuno, salve sporadiche voci, levarsi in loro difesa. Anche qui, però, rientriamo ancora in quanto dicevi già tu prima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Nono, sono una minoranza. Non a livello culturale perché la maggior parte nati e cresciuti negli USA, ma sono una minoranza etnica.
> Comunque mi sono espresso piú nel tentativo di fare un'analisi piuttosto che difendere il movimento, che reputo in taluni casi non difendibile, sia chiaro, quando si esprime in maniera violenta.
> 
> Le differenze, io credo, ci siano, e il movimento ha l'obiettivo inverso, quello di cercare di creare un modello piú egualitario negli US.
> ...



C'è anche una questione relativa a chi detiene il potere.

Un capo caucasico che da del "fucking nigger" ad un dipendente, non è la stessa cosa del dipendente che dice "white asshole" al capo.
La questione relativa a chi detiene le leve del potere è cruciale.

Se io ho l'autorità oppure la responsabilità su di te, il fatto che ti tratti in modo rispettoso ed equanime è fondamentale!
Se invece invece io non ho nessun potere su di te, oppure addirittura ti sono sottoposto, una mia eventuale discriminazione nei tuoi confronti, seppure da biasimare, lascia un pò il tempo che trova.

QUesto è un aspetto cruciale della protesta


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Ok ma la discrezionalità non è il colore della pelle come invece vuoi affermare tu. E basta vedere che vengono uccisi anche asiatici(non nomino nemmeno bianchi e ispanici perché sono scontati) e in proporzione l(visto che le hai nominate prima) i neri comunque non sono i più ammazzati. 
Lo sbirro violento X non vede il nero che delinque e lo ammazza, può succedere perché ti trovi lo sbirro violento affiliato al KKK ma non è questa la prassi e invece il messaggio che si vuole mandare è che i neri vengono uccisi perché neri, quando semplicemente, non è così. 

Vieni ucciso perché povero, stop. Il colore della pelle nella mente dello sbirro x(non affiliato al KKK) viene dopo, stanne certo.

Vedremo se verranno decurtati gli stipendi. Io non ci credo. E anche per una sola partita boicottata(di playoff) andrebbero decurtati, perché dovevano offrire un servizio e si sono rifiutati. Un impiegato o un operaio che prendono 2000 dollari al mese questo privilegio non lo hanno, e già qui, altro che ammirazione,mi fanno solo più schifo personaggi del genere. Troppo facile protestare col culo degli altri, degli ultimi della scala sociale.

Rinunciassero al 90% dei loro lauti stipendi, poi crederei davvero alle loro proteste e alla causa razziale.

Questa è solo una protesta politica e lobbistica per spingere Biden e io di fronte a tanta ipocrisia non potrò mai vederci nulla fi buono, figuriamoci appoggiare o ammirare chi si presta a queste farse.[/QUOTE]

Io alla protesta per spingere Biden non credo. Credo che se stanno avvenendo proteste adesso é perché con il suo personaggio, e con il suo strizzare l'occhio a movimenti pseudosuprematisti Trump si é inevitabilmente attirato le antipatie di buona parte della società, di età media 25-40, i piú attivi normalmente dal punto di vista sociale.

Poi su quanto scritto da te, é una questione di povertà soltanto. Ok mi vuoi quindi dire che guardano il portafoglio prima di premere il grilletto. 
Che poi Blake e Floyd non é che fossero proprio poveri. 
Dai suvvia...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Parlare di quello che si conosce sarebbe meglio.
> 
> Io guardo oltre 200 partite NBA all'anno e la seguo da 40 anni.
> 
> Se permetti ti dico che quanto hai scritto è una boiata.



Piccolo OT, Zosimo: segui solo l’NBA o anche l’Eurolega? Sono un fan del Pireo che, fra le altre cose, si è appena ripreso Sloukas dal Fenerbahçe. Non riesco però a seguirlo sempre come vorrei.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho saputo che non difendono più, dopo le ultime regole pro-attaccanti; ormai gli allenatori dicono ai giocatori di non difendere per riposarsi e attaccare meglio.
> Per me è uno sport che può anche estinguersi, non lo seguo da quando ha abbandonato Larry Bird.




Sulla frase del riposarsi non so, ma di sicuro in nba ormai si difende poco. Ok che la situazione è particolare, ma vedere partite di PO che terminano 154-111 è un'autentica bestemmia. 

Oramai in NBA non esiste più il gioco in post, il pick'n'roll è usato sempre meno. Sono sempre di più le iso con tiro dalla lunga. Anzi spesso assistiamo ad azioni in cui un giocatore palleggia anche per 15 secondi per poi tirare da 3. Harden docet. Domina sempre e solo il tiro da 3, anche i 5 devono imparare a mettere qualche tiro dalla lunga. Oggi un centro come il Parish di quei Celtics, che dubito abbia mai tirato da 3, per restare da protagonista nella lega, avrebbe dovuto imparare a tirare anche da 3. 

Insomma di basket per puristi se ne vede sempre di meno. Lo so che dico una mezza bestemmia, però spesso in Eurolega si vedono partite più interessanti rispetto anche ai PO NBA, nonostante il livello dei giocatori, discreto, sia comunque lontano dagli standard NBA.


Ritornando all'argomento del topic con la decisione di ieri i giocatori si son infilati in un cul de sac: se terminano la stagione perderanno soldi e non avranno più un palcoscenico dai cui lanciare le loro pagliacciate. Se continuano dimostreranno di essere attaccati alla pecunia e comunque lo faranno in un clima in cui l'indifferenza supererà l'interesse.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo molto il tuo sforzo di voler argomentare sempre il tuo punto di vista e concordo quando dici di non voler entrare nel merito della discussione Biden/Trump. Ho evidenziato alcuni passi della risposta su cui preferirei soffermarmi:
> 1) quanto dici in relazione alla parzialità dei dati è vero: abbiamo un 40 % di bianchi assassinati, dunque una percentuale piuttosto elevata che deve però tener conto della totalità della popolazione. È altrettanto vero - o, almeno, è quello che emerge dai dati che ho visto: non essendo un lavoro di prima mano, non posso essere certo della loro bontà - che il 53 % degli omicidi commessi negli USA due anni fa sono addebitabili agli afroamericani, che costituiscono solo il 12 % degli Statunitensi: può essere che ciò dipenda da quello che dici tu, ovvero che i neri sono i più riottosi nel volersi integrare pienamente in altre società? La mia conoscenza della storia americana del XX secolo è piuttosto scolastica, quindi non ho gli strumenti per dare una risposta soddisfacente;
> 2) sono perfettamente d'accordo quando affermi che la debolezza intrinseca dello slogan BLM risieda proprio nell'incapacità di volgersi alla totalità delle persone. Non saprei, però, se questi movimenti siano così spontanei; meglio, forse in origine si creano davvero per un moto genuino da parte delle persone, ma finiscono sempre per essere sfruttati da chi ha interesse. La cosa che più mi preoccupa è che in molte occasioni sia davvero difficile potersi esprimere liberamente sul BLM senza essere accusati di razzismo, concetto fin troppo abusato: credo che quando ci sia buonsenso e un ragionamento, non necessariamente corretto, alle spalle della discussione, si possa sempre addivenire a scambi proficui di vedute. Nel caso del movimento in questione, pare che alcuni degli adepti non abbiano né buonsenso né capacità di dare sostanza alle loro idee, finendo sempre per accusare di razzismo la parte opposta - che, va detto, cade spesso in polemiche sterili.
> 3) Parlo da europeo che non ha esperienza diretta della società americana e che deve quindi basarsi su dati che ricavo da internet. La sensazione che ho è che anche gli Ispanici siano spesso soggetti a discriminazioni, però non ho mai sentito qualcuno, salve sporadiche voci, levarsi in loro difesa. Anche qui, però, rientriamo ancora in quanto dicevi già tu prima.



Ti rispondo sul tuo punto 1), perché secondo me la cosa piú interessante.
Innanzitutto uno dei problemi atavici sta nel fatto che una delle denunce del mondo afroamericano é il fatto che tale etnia non abbia le stesse possibilità di affermazione rispetto all'etnia bianca ad esempio sul mondo del lavoro, ancora oggi, nel 2020. I casi Floyd e Blake, in questo senso sono la goccia che fa traboccare un vaso comunque pieno di altro. Questo é uno dei punti che emergerebbero se la protesta diventasse programmatica, se emergesse un vero leader della protesta.
Da qui, poi, la povertà, che incoraggia la criminalità. 
Non dimentichiamo che si tratta del paese al mondo che presenta le maggiori diseguaglianze economiche. 

Seconda cosa, sulle carceri, ecco perché ti suggerivo quella lettura. 
La privatizzazione delle carceri, secondo Saskia Sassen, ha creato un sistema per cui é redditizio per le società che le gestiscono mettere in carcere la gente. Per cui, buona parte di quella gente (in maggioranza afroamericani, vero) si trova dentro per convenienza di qualcuno, piú che altro.
Il tutto si va a incastrare benissimo con le violenze poliziesche.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C'è anche una questione relativa a chi detiene il potere.
> 
> Un capo caucasico che da del "fucking nigger" ad un dipendente, non è la stessa cosa del dipendente che dice "white asshole" al capo.
> La questione relativa a chi detiene le leve del potere è cruciale.
> ...



Sottoscrivo. 
Da questo punto di vista la minoranza non é minoranza solo in senso di numero, ma anche di "minor importanza" a livello sociale ed economico (passami l'espressione).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ok ma la discrezionalità non è il colore della pelle come invece vuoi affermare tu. E basta vedere che vengono uccisi anche asiatici(non nomino nemmeno bianchi e ispanici perché sono scontati) e in proporzione l(visto che le hai nominate prima) i neri comunque non sono i più ammazzati.
> Lo sbirro violento X non vede il nero che delinque e lo ammazza, può succedere perché ti trovi lo sbirro violento affiliato al KKK ma non è questa la prassi e invece il messaggio che si vuole mandare è che i neri vengono uccisi perché neri, quando semplicemente, non è così.
> 
> Vieni ucciso perché povero, stop. Il colore della pelle nella mente dello sbirro x(non affiliato al KKK) viene dopo, stanne certo.
> ...




Non so se guardano il portafoglio ma di certo non guardano la pelle del malcapitato se non in casi estremi(di gente patologica che fa lo sbirro e qui andrebbe aperta un altra questione su che tipo di gente finisce a fare il cane da guardia e come vengono indottrinati)

Non sono informato, ma non mi pare esattamente fosse gente con uno stipendio fisso e che non delinqueva(e attenzione per me il fatto che delinquessero non vuol dire che si siano meritati di morire, anzi)

Ma poi abbiamo avuto recentemente casi anche in Italia che si sono comportati in modi barbari lasciando trasparire un classismo vergognoso, basta vedere ciò che è successo a Piacenza o andando più indietro ai vari casi di Cucchi o simili.
Classismo, abuso di potere, indottrinamento. 

Il razzismo nei modi barbari degli sbirri è l'ultima di queste cause.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non so se guardano il portafoglio ma di certo non guardano la pelle del malcapitato se non in casi estremi(di gente patologica che fa lo sbirro e qui andrebbe aperta un altra questione su che tipo di gente finisce a fare il cane da guardia e come vengono indottrinati)
> 
> Non sono informato, ma non mi pare esattamente fosse gente con uno stipendio fisso e che non delinqueva(e attenzione per me il fatto che delinquessero non vuol dire che si siano meritati di morire, anzi)
> 
> ...



Sí quindi prima di sparargli gli ha chiesto che lavoro facesse, quanto prendeva, ecc. e non ha guardato prima una cosa cosí piú facile da notare come il colore della pelle, come discriminante ultima, che ha convertito quello che doveva essere un semplice arresto in un tentato omicidio? 

L'episodio di Piacenza non c'entra nulla, anche se anche in quel caso le vittime erano in gran parte nere.
Lí vi era l'istituzione di una rete criminale volta piú che altro al lucro che come se non bastasse sfruttava gente che aveva minor potere contrattuale. 

Qui si parla di un'intera società di un paese che chiede parità di diritti, che chiede di essere riconosciuta e non discriminata, a prescindere da episodi di violenza o meno. Questo é il mio punto di vista, che se guarderete da un mero punto di vista di violenza delle forze dell'ordine non capirete.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT, Zosimo: segui solo l’NBA o anche l’Eurolega? Sono un fan del Pireo che, fra le altre cose, si è appena ripreso Sloukas dal Fenerbahçe. Non riesco però a seguirlo sempre come vorrei.



99% NBA l’Eurolega la seguivo quando la dava Sky, su Eurosport o Online non mi trovo.

Ogni tanto vado a Milano a seguire qualche partita di Eurolega dell’Olimpia anche se da Canturino Doc sono combattuto se tifare contro quella non italiana o quella non canturina.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non pensavo ci fosse cosí tanta gente in disaccordo con questo gesto.
> Mi chiedo se tale gente abbia visto davvero il video dell'episodio incriminato. *Ciò che restituisce il filmato é per certi versi anche peggiore rispetto all'episodio Floyd. Una brutalità assurda che rientra nella definizione di "banalità del male" della quale parlava Hannah Arendt.*
> Io vorrei tanto derubricare episodi del genere a semplici episodi di violenza poliziesca, ma mi viene difficile. Se anche fosse sarebbe inaccettabile ugualmente.
> 
> ...



Credo che tu non sia ben informato, perché il caso Floyd secondo me è di gran lunga peggiore.
In questo caso, viene chiamata la polizia da una donna perché un pregiudicato con molteplici precedenti di violenza (anche sessuale) ed *un mandato di arresto attivo* la stava minacciando nella sua proprietà privata. Dopo aver cercato, senza successo, di usare metodi non letali (taser), gli agenti si sono trovati davanti un "criminale" (da definizione) armato di coltello (che si rifiutava di buttare a terra) che ha camminato verso il suo veicolo ed ha tentato di entrarvi. Poteva tirare fuori una pistola e sparare agli agenti. Poteva far del male ai bambini in macchina. Mille altri scenari disastrosi potevano verificarsi e gli agenti sono stati costretti ad usare forza letale, che da addestramento prevede il rilascio dell'intero caricatore. Scena spiacevole e brutale da guardare, ma i fatti noti *ad oggi* non la rendono un'ingiustizia e nemmeno un'abuso della forza, come invece fu il caso Floyd. Mia opinione.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Credo che tu non sia ben informato, perché il caso Floyd secondo me è di gran lunga peggiore.
> In questo caso, viene chiamata la polizia da una donna perché un pregiudicato con molteplici precedenti di violenza (anche sessuale) ed *un mandato di arresto attivo* la stava minacciando nella sua proprietà privata. Dopo aver cercato, senza successo, di usare metodi non letali (taser), gli agenti si sono trovati davanti un "criminale" (da definizione) armato di coltello (che si rifiutava di buttare a terra) che ha camminato verso il suo veicolo ed ha tentato di entrarvi. Poteva tirare fuori una pistola e sparare agli agenti. Poteva far del male ai bambini in macchina. Mille altri scenari disastrosi potevano verificarsi e gli agenti sono stati costretti ad usare forza letale, che da addestramento prevede il rilascio dell'intero caricatore. Scena spiacevole e brutale da guardare, ma i fatti noti *ad oggi* non la rendono un'ingiustizia e nemmeno un'abuso della forza, come invece fu il caso Floyd. Mia opinione.



Nell'auto non sono state ritrovate armi da fuoco per prima cosa. 
Seconda cosa il fatto che i suoi 3 figli fossero nel sedile posteriore dell'auto aggrava ancor di piú la posizione di chi ha sparato. Persino le leggi americane sulla legittima difesa, sicuramente piú permissive di quelle europee, non prevedevano che il pericolo fosse tale da sparare, soprattutto in estrema vicinanza di minori
Inoltre alcuni fra i testimoni hanno dichiarato, avendo visto la scena, che Blake non fosse da considerare piú che molesto, e comunque non violento.
Peraltro, il coltello di cui parli, é stato rinvenuto sotto il sedile del guidatore, non era in pieno possesso di Jacob Blake quando gli sono stati sparati sette colpi di pistola. Sette colpi.
Non credo in definitiva fosse necessario sparare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Nell'auto non sono state ritrovate armi da fuoco per prima cosa.
> Seconda cosa il fatto che i suoi 3 figli fossero nel sedile posteriore dell'auto aggrava ancor di piú la posizione di chi ha sparato. Persino le leggi americane sulla legittima difesa, sicuramente piú permissive di quelle europee, non prevedevano che il pericolo fosse tale da sparare, soprattutto in estrema vicinanza di minori
> Inoltre alcuni fra i testimoni hanno dichiarato, avendo visto la scena, che Blake non fosse da considerare piú che molesto, e comunque non violento.
> Peraltro, il coltello di cui parli, é stato rinvenuto sotto il sedile del guidatore, non era in pieno possesso di Jacob Blake quando gli sono stati sparati sette colpi di pistola. Sette colpi.
> Non credo in definitiva fosse necessario sparare.



- La presenza di armi in macchina non può essere verificata a priori.
- La triste presenza dei figli non rendeva il soggetto meno pericoloso. Purtroppo non è raro vedere genitori che mettono in pericolo i figli o, peggio ancora, che gli fanno del male.
- Blake era un soggetto violento, lo dicono la sua storia ed il suo comportamento.
- Il coltello lo aveva in mano, si vede nel video. È stato rinvenuto in macchina perché lo ha lasciato cadere una volta raggiunto dai colpi.
- Ho già spiegato perché sono stati sparati sette colpi. Purtroppo non vedo cos'altro avrebbero potuto fare.

Ripeto, tra le mille ingiustizie che accadono giornalmente in America non includerei questa vicenda.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

*Secondo Adrian Wojnarowski i giocatori, dopo un meeting, hanno deciso di continuare i Play Off.*


----------



## vota DC (27 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roba assolutamente politica per tirare la volata a Bidet. In ogni caso, la situazione non è per niente bella.
> 
> N.B in Usa la Polizia è violenta, da sempre, sia coi neri che coi bianchi.



Ci sono numerosi casi dubbi. Dove sono avvenuti? Praticamente tutti in città governate dai dem spesso con capo polizia nero.
E in tutte queste città c'è la comunità fortificata bianca e i ghetti neri. I neri che fanno proselitismo per il "cambiamento" che consiste nel confermare per la milionesima volta le amministrazioni locali e cambiare la presidenza sono i discendenti di zio Tom.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> - La presenza di armi in macchina non può essere verificata a priori.
> - La triste presenza dei figli non rendeva il soggetto meno pericoloso. Purtroppo non è raro vedere genitori che mettono in pericolo i figli o, peggio ancora, che gli fanno del male.
> - Blake era un soggetto violento, lo dicono la sua storia ed il suo comportamento.
> - Il coltello lo aveva in mano, si vede nel video. È stato rinvenuto in macchina perché lo ha lasciato cadere una volta raggiunto dai colpi.
> ...



È ancora tutto da accertare, é stata aperta un'inchiesta e verranno fatti, si spera, tutti gli accertamenti. 
Ricordo che anche poco dopo l'episodio Floyd si sono fatte delle ipotesi che poi non sono state confermate. 
A mio avviso tutto viene acuito dalla spettacolarizzazione del caso, attraverso il video. 

Ripeto ciò che ho detto in precedenza. Se la guardi come un episodio di violenza effimera da parte della polizia, la vedi in un modo. Se vedi l'episodio come l'ennesima prova delle discriminazioni che subisce la comunità afroamericana (e non si parla solo di violenza) la vedi in un altro modo. 
Parte della socieà civile americana che denuncia le ingiustizie ha deciso di schierarsi dalla parte dei deboli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Secondo Adrian Wojnarowski i giocatori, dopo un meeting, hanno deciso di continuare i Play Off.*



Trump sarà risceso nei sondaggi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ci sono numerosi casi dubbi. Dove sono avvenuti? Praticamente tutti in città governate dai dem spesso con capo polizia nero.
> E in tutte queste città c'è la comunità fortificata bianca e i ghetti neri. I neri che fanno proselitismo per il "cambiamento" che consiste nel confermare per la milionesima volta le amministrazioni locali e cambiare la presidenza sono i discendenti di zio Tom.



Quindi il sindaco ha detto la capo della polizia nero, va e di ad un tuo agente di prendere uno di colore e sparagli 7 colpi alla schiena a bruciapelo, se poi ha i bambini nelle vicinanze....figo!

Ma come ve le inventate ste cose.....


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Trump sarà risceso nei sondaggi.



In realtà l'ultimo sondaggio lo dà ad un punto da Biden. Quindi in pratica sarà avanti di almeno 4-5 punti 

La verità è che i giocatori, LeBron in primis sono dei pagliacci. Anzi peggio, almeno i pagliacci fanno ridere, questi fanno solo defecare.


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Secondo Adrian Wojnarowski i giocatori, dopo un meeting, hanno deciso di continuare i Play Off.*



La maggior parte dei giocatori era contraria all'interruzione, così ho letto in giro.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Secondo Adrian Wojnarowski i giocatori, dopo un meeting, hanno deciso di continuare i Play Off.*



Ahahhaa ma che severità nelle intenzioni eh? e che messaggio fantastico, si fermano due partite dopo aver passato quasi 5 mesi in vacanza.
Comunque io davvero penso che questi siano a livelli davvero bassissimi di civiltà, tra distruzioni di monumenti fascisti e nazisti e i caos nelle strade fanno proprio capire di essere il nulla storico, cioè non hanno nulla di cui vantarsi, sono un paese globalista e socialmente fallito, nemmeno in Iran sarebbero capaci di creare un polverone del genere basato sul nulla, perché poi si tira da una parte ma poi succede sempre qualcosa che ti fa dire "Sì ma la criminalita?", il razzismo antiwhite? la ragazzina bianca uscita da scuola e picchiata da almeno una decina di neri? cioè quelle sono scene che anni fa vidi in alcuni video dell'Isis, stessa violenza, stesso degrado.
E l'Italietta col suo Colosseo? perché non lo tira giù? in America lo avrebbero già tirato giù ma non avendo una storia che non sia roba coloniale hanno dovuto inventarsi le guerre quando il resto del mondo voleva stare in santa pace, eppure quando guardiamo alla civiltà il cosiddetto paese più forte del mondo è ai livelli di uno Zambia qualsiasi, di un paese africano e se ci pensate dovrebbero essere gli ultimi della lista a fare i salvatori del mondo e i portatori di democrazia, cioè quello che stanno facendo da quasi 80 anni in maniera ridicola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E l'Italietta col suo Colosseo? perché non lo tira giù?



Attenzione... ci arriveremo.


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Secondo Adrian Wojnarowski i giocatori, dopo un meeting, hanno deciso di continuare i Play Off.*



Avranno spiegato: guardate cosa gesti sono i soldi che non prendete se non giocate... money lives matters.


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione... ci arriveremo.



È impossibile... si arriverebbe alla guerra civile. I italiani simboli contano di più delle persone


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 99% NBA l’Eurolega la seguivo quando la dava Sky, su Eurosport o Online non mi trovo.
> 
> Ogni tanto vado a Milano a seguire qualche partita di Eurolega dell’Olimpia anche se da Canturino Doc sono combattuto se tifare contro quella non italiana o quella non canturina.


Se sei combattuto tra tifare contro la non italiana o contro l’Olimpia Milano, non sei un Canturino DOC...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se sei combattuto tra tifare contro la non italiana o contro l’Olimpia Milano, non sei un Canturino DOC...



E tu c’hai ragione!

Ma nonostante adesso va di moda dare degli anti-italiani a chi non vuole chiudere le frontiere e cotillons.... Io essendo cresciuto in una famiglia sportivamente agnostica ho iniziato in tenera etá a guardare sport senza essere tifoso e guardavo le partite della nazionale di calcio, sono stato rapito dalle Olimpiadi, con mio padre che nel ‘76 al mare mi inseguiva a calci perché invece del tuffo del pomeriggio cercavo qualche televisore dove cercare la finale dei 200m con Quarrie e Mennea... Insomma nasco come tifoso di tutto ció che era rappresentante l’Italia. 
Poi crescendo confrontandosi non solo in famiglia e frequentando stadi e palazzetti, mi sono formato, milanista, canturino...

Ma il subconscio pro-Italia emerge sempre.

Certo, come tu hai detto... in confronto a quello per l’Olimpia, l’odio per la Juve fa ridere...


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2020)

due giorni di pausa e ripartono sabato,pagliacci ipocriti
prima di ogni partita si inginocchiano e sul parquet hanno "black lives matter" fisso
dietro ogni canotta hanno avuto il permesso di scrivere delle parole di paropaganda,ma tutte dovevano essere pro campagna di rivolta.
eppure ci sono dei giocatori repubblicani che hanno votato Trump,perchè non hanno incluso il suo motto "law and order" per esempio ?
fa bene Trump a definirla un'organizzazione politica,ma è una delle peggiori perchè il dissenso non è permesso

le due franchigie che volevano smettere guarda un po' sono le due californiane di los angeles,stato che ha portato in questi anni ciarpame umano a iosa in politica americana e giocano a fare i rivoluzionari


----------



## vota DC (28 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quindi il sindaco ha detto la capo della polizia nero, va e di ad un tuo agente di prendere uno di colore e sparagli 7 colpi alla schiena a bruciapelo, se poi ha i bambini nelle vicinanze....figo!
> 
> Ma come ve le inventate ste cose.....



Il sindaco sceglie il capo della polizia che garantisce per agenti con ripetuti atteggiamenti dubbi verso i sospetti.
Sempre a livello locale gli attorney general (Klobuchar e Kamala Harris Potter) decidono che non c'è niente di strano e l'agente può continuare l'operato.
Sempre a livello locale sono decise le regole di ingaggio. Sempre a livello locale è decisa l'urbanistica e come schierare gli agenti: a New York De Blasio ha piazzato una quarantina a difesa di un graffito. Non c'è un solo agente ad impedire vengano distrutti i negozi. C'è un esercito di agenti nei quartieri murati dove abitano i vip.
L'America non è l'Italia: non esiste il ministro dell'interno che dirige la polizia, avviene tutto a livello locale. Nelle zone più densamente popolate circolano molte meno armi ma ci sono molti più problemi di violenza sia da parte dei civili che della polizia.


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E tu c’hai ragione!
> 
> Ma nonostante adesso va di moda dare degli anti-italiani a chi non vuole chiudere le frontiere e cotillons.... Io essendo cresciuto in una famiglia sportivamente agnostica ho iniziato in tenera etá a guardare sport senza essere tifoso e guardavo le partite della nazionale di calcio, sono stato rapito dalle Olimpiadi, con mio padre che nel ‘76 al mare mi inseguiva a calci perché invece del tuffo del pomeriggio cercavo qualche televisore dove cercare la finale dei 200m con Quarrie e Mennea... Insomma nasco come tifoso di tutto ció che era rappresentante l’Italia.
> Poi crescendo confrontandosi non solo in famiglia e frequentando stadi e palazzetti, mi sono formato, milanista, canturino...
> ...


Io famiglia milanese, milanista e tifosa Olimpia.
Mio padre mi portò a San Siro a vedere il Milan e gli andò bene. Poi un giorno mi portò a vedere un Cantù- Milano al Pianella e... Il fascino del Pianella ha sconvolto le tradizioni familiari. Un peccato l'abbiano tirato giù. 
Son stato anche abbonato dagli anni dei fab 4 fino a un 5/6 anni fa. Poi per impegni vari ho dovuto seguire un po' a distanza, ma quando capita un salto al Palazzetto me lo faccio volentieri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io famiglia milanese, milanista e tifosa Olimpia.
> Mio padre mi portò a San Siro a vedere il Milan e gli andò bene. Poi un giorno mi portò a vedere un Cantù- Milano al Pianella e... Il fascino del Pianella ha sconvolto le tradizioni familiari. Un peccato l'abbiano tirato giù.
> Son stato anche abbonato dagli anni dei fab 4 fino a un 5/6 anni fa. Poi per impegni vari ho dovuto seguire un po' a distanza, ma quando capita un salto al Palazzetto me lo faccio volentieri.



Abito a 3km.. ci passò davanti spessissimo le PPI isto che le mie figlie vanno a scuola a Cucciago, ogni volta mi scende una lacrima, io la Pianella ci ho anche giocato 4/5 volte..

Chi ha provato il Pianella durante Cantú-Olimpia difficilmente lo scorda, quel saltare all’unisono con le tribune che vibrano come a restituirti la passione di chi é intorno a te, quel frastuono incredibile amplificato dall’Hangar che non si interrompe mai, i canestri che vibrano sui tiri liberi avversari....... Storia


----------

